# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Simple cubbyhouses

## Christopha

Here you go, some ideas for simple cubby houses, beds etc....  http://www.poshtots.com/catalog/0/11...ow=12&start=13

----------


## Tex B

unbelievable.  Have you ordered yours yet?   
The tumble outpost looks like a real bargain :Wink:  
When my girls were little I made one that looked like the topsy turvy, except it was meant to be plumb :Smilie: .  They loved it, and it cost me a couple of hundred dollars for studs, plywood and paint. 
Tex

----------


## Wongo

You call that a cubby house? 
This is a real cubby house.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shedhand

> You call that a cubby house? 
> This is a real cubby house.

  Ahh Mr Wong. A most perfect domicile. When can I move in. Is there a shed out the back?  :Biggrin:

----------

